# Do You Think You Will Get A Boyfriend/Girlfriend In 2017?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Do you think you will get a boyfriend or girlfriend in the year 2017? Why or why not? 


I'm going to be optimistic and say I will this year. I'm a little older, a little more mature, and i'm at a place where I can definitely meet women. Plus I always predicted I would get my first girlfriend at 22 so I have to live up to that prediction.


I will be bumping this thread at the end of 2017.


----------



## thelonelystag (Jan 10, 2017)

Started with promise.

My cousin introduced me to a friend on New Year's day. Friend commented on my quietness *sigh, good start* but we nevertheless exchanged a few messages and I ended up going out with her last Friday. Again she mentions my quietness. *Yep, this is tanking*

Haven't heard from her since Sunday when I called her. Reverting back to form where I am too afraid to come off as desperate so I won't message or try calling her again. 

As I am new here, the backstory is I'm 30, Ive never been in a relationship before and I've been on 3 dates in the past 3 years that went nowhere.


----------



## thelonelystag (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh, I can't seem to edit my post as I wasn't finished. With the above in mind, my answer is no because I am still doing the same things.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. I know I will.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Possibly. Have more experience now and am somewhat more comfortable in my own skin. Also don't fret over mistakes as much.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol no. I am too ugly.


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Possibly. Distance is what's preventing me from being cuddled up right now. But we're working on it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it'd be nice, but i don't know how that'll happen.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Made it Facebook official just this last week, but I've known her since September '16, so yes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I REALLY want to improve my dating situation this year, the truth is I didn't get any results last year in the year 2016 because I was too emotionally unstable for 2/3rds of the year. I mean it got to the point where I would have meltdowns and withdraw every time I saw a pretty girl and she didn't smile at me. I couldn't have possibly handled rejection, it would have emotionally devastated me because I desperately wanted female validation and companionship. I tried to kill myself last year in September.

But now i'm more stable, i'm in a better situation to meet women. I just need to challenge myself to put myself out there and talk to people, i'm too much of a lone wolf. 

I want to prove to people that I can be succesful with women, but more importantly, I want to prove to myself that I can be succesful with women because I am my biggest enemy and obstacle to success. 

So this is my chance, time is ticking. I need to fulfill that promise that I will find someone when i'm 22.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh. Maybe. Idk.

I think you have to be a little more motivated than I am though. I just have too much **** going on right now. With my three kids, with my promotion at work. Ffs. I don't have time to date myself. So to speak. Even if I wanted to.


----------



## Chris1972 (Jan 11, 2017)

No. I don't feel that I have anything to offer anybody. I don't want to get close to someone as they will find out who my irrational thoughts think I am.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

We'll see.
I think chances are better than ever before, but it's hard to say what will happen.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

0% chance for now. I'd wager I can increase it up to 50% if I can manage to/afford to do what I want to this year.


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yessss this is my year


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, definitely not and i dont want one either. I have enough worries this year i dont need that kind of stress in my life.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

A couple of days into 2017 and I already have a new boyfriend. 

Of course we already knew each other before then, it's not like I just picked him up off the streets :laugh:


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Unless I suddenly become attractive and find a way to not be completely socially inept that's a big no.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

probably no


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Likely by years end. I'm making strides with my SA so as long as i keep up the work i'm sure I'll be in a relationship- as long as I find someone I truly like. 

Actually maybe not. This SA has run my life for so long I DEF need some time to get involved in activities and hobbies I enjoy first and get to know myself beforehand. So I'm open to it and hopeful, but my internal SA and individual work comes first. No rush in any case. But for some reason I have a good feeling about it. I want a good relationship at this point in my life not just any old one so I'll be taking it slooowly.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would put it at about a few % chance. Assuming I can get over my little mini depression atm, I will be expanding my social circle, so it isn't impossible, but I don't really want to enter into something like that again until I have fixed some more stuff in my life up (which isn't that likely either).

Sadly I am also getting quite old now though, so that limits prospects quite a bit . Oh, and I am quite picky too re character, so yeh, no, doubt it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No unfortunately. 
I haven't been optimistic about this in a few years now.



realisticandhopeful said:


> Likely by years end. I'm making strides with my SA so as long as i keep up the work i'm sure I'll be in a relationship- as long as I find someone I truly like.


Don't get your hopes up. My social anxiety is basically gone and girls still don't like me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*AllTheSame*

PFFFT - knowing my luck, I'll get struck by lightning and have a lady friend by the end of 2017. Weirder things have happened. Ffs :lol

While the storm approaches, I might was well beat it to the punch!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I already gave up on getting a gf. I lack the confidence to attract a gf.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> No unfortunately.
> I haven't been optimistic about this in a few years now.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up. My social anxiety is basically gone and girls still don't like me.


I rationally know I'm already a likeable person. My SA keeps me from acting on that however. People like me. I block my relationships due to the anxiety. So I'm appropriately hopeful.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*millenniumman75* Yeah lol. Well, good luck, man. It kind of worries me that I'm just not that motivated to even try dating lmao. I mean, shouldn't I be? At least a little bit motivated?

Don't get me wrong, I really don't like being single, I want a gf, in a way. Of course I wish I had someone, but I'm looking for "Miss Right", not "Miss Right Now". I get lonely just like everybody else but ffs, ffs, ffs dating is such a pain. It's like torture. And it's been years and years since I've really and truly dated. And who in the hell wants a 46 year old twice divorced guy with three kids?? Seriously....

Guess that's why I'm sort of throwing myself into my work lately. And in being a dad to my three kids of course (as always).


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol no chance whatsoever.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

No.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Maybe a virtual gf.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I feel like I've had my fill of it. So much else has made me happier, or as happy, with less pain and difficulty involved. And I know a relationship is supposed to be that person who's always there for you, and who'll grow old with you and know you inside and out, but realistically... how likely is it that anyone I date is going to be that person? The odds are probably about the same as meeting a lifelong friend, or winning the lottery.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll probably get hit by the same truck twice before i get a girlfriend.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i dont know im thinking more by 2020


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No chance at all.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

I posted yes because I do feel optimistic. I took a long hard look at my life and where I am headed. Now with that in mind that doesn't mean life is supposed to give me everything but I feel good about it. Im at a college where I feel good about who I am, including my spiritual ideas. I think having a clear understanding of ones self is a good start. Im just me, nothing super special or wildly intriguing but each day I can in fact look the mirror and say yep thats me. Now that this part is over I think I can focus on finding a person to date.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I think looking for miss Right is irrelevant because it's all in HER mind whether she's Right for me for now or for the long term. For me, settling is also totally irrelevant because everyone would take one look at me and say she settled, so it's only natural that I would be expected to settle for her as well, or to say it differently, we both committed ourselves to each other. Really, you could find the most amazing greatest partner, but if they walk away, you have nothing. You could find an okay partner who won't walk away, and you'll always have someone!

I have no idea how or why a woman would choose to communicate with me or think of me as a prospective partner, but it happens about once every year or two due to pure and utter blind random luck, usually not someone I would be attracted to, but I'm trying to stretch my limits as hard as I can this year... hopefully it will work out... hopefully she will decide to do the same with me, since I'm sooooo intolerable! >


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know I won't, because no guy will ever be attracted to me.


----------



## exol (Jan 22, 2017)

No. There's so many people in this world but it seems like nobody dares to look at me....


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

No way bro, but I will meet many cool people and have more genuine friendships I hope! :squeeze


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Moxi said:


> I feel like I've had my fill of it. So much else has made me happier, or as happy, with less pain and difficulty involved. And I know a relationship is supposed to be that person who's always there for you, and who'll grow old with you and know you inside and out, but realistically... how likely is it that anyone I date is going to be that person? The odds are probably about the same as meeting a lifelong friend, or winning the lottery.


Yup.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Likely by years end. I'm making strides with my SA so as long as i keep up the work i'm sure I'll be in a relationship- as long as I find someone I truly like.
> 
> Actually maybe not. This SA has run my life for so long I DEF need some time to get involved in activities and hobbies I enjoy first and get to know myself beforehand. So I'm open to it and hopeful, but my internal SA and individual work comes first. No rush in any case. But for some reason I have a good feeling about it. I want a good relationship at this point in my life not just any old one so I'll be taking it slooowly.


Yup me too, very slowly, work on myself, and no rush -- except into friendshipism!


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

No. I gave up on love years ago.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

No. The thought of me with a romantic partner is getting comical. :lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got a zero chance of getting a girlfriend. Since I've never tried and have never had a girlfriend then doing the same in the future will be the same.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

ravens said:


> I've got a zero chance of getting a girlfriend. Since I've never tried and have never had a girlfriend then doing the same in the future will be the same.


Then try? :smile2:


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think I will. The challenge for me isn't getting a bf, it's getting the right bf lol. So I just hope I'll get the right one this time.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

ravens said:


> I've got a zero chance of getting a girlfriend. Since I've never tried and have never had a girlfriend then doing the same in the future will be the same.


Hey you never know! Try, you may be surprised!



momentsunset said:


> Yeah, I think I will. The challenge for me isn't getting a bf, it's getting the right bf lol. So I just hope I'll get the right one this time.


I heard that girl! I know you'll find the right one this year. Fingers crossed for the one you just met.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Hey you never know! Try, you may be surprised!
> 
> I heard that girl! I know you'll find the right one this year. Fingers crossed for the one you just met.


Aw, thanks. He's been a sweetheart so far, it's really refreshing  Hoping he's a keeper too.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

since i'm nearing the end of my 20's, i feel i need to try harder this year but unfortuneately if a guy tries too hard, it makes him needy or desperate, thats why it often feels like a paradox of damned if you do, damned if you don't, although i went on 2 dates with 2 different girls this past weekend, my first dates with both of them, and overall my first time going on a date since July of last year, too early to say if i will get a second date with them, because thats been a common problem for me is the times i do manage to get a date with a girl, i pretty much never get a second date.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If I want to? Yes.
If my anxiety inhibits me? Maybe.
If I just say 'Nope, not gonna happen.'. Then no.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just took a photo from tumblr of a guy I thought looked cute who had part of his dick exposed, edited it in paint, and reuploaded the censored version so I could post it in a thread on this forum.

There is no level of wizardry higher than that.


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

JaegerLover217 said:


> since i'm nearing the end of my 20's, i feel i need to try harder this year but unfortuneately if a guy tries too hard, it makes him needy or desperate, thats why it often feels like a paradox of damned if you do, damned if you don't, although i went on 2 dates with 2 different girls this past weekend, my first dates with both of them, and overall my first time going on a date since July of last year, too early to say if i will get a second date with them, because thats been a common problem for me is the times i do manage to get a date with a girl, i pretty much never get a second date.


That's great that you're getting somewhere, im happy for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

No, because I stopped caring so much. Way too many people, especially with SA, put way too much emphasis on relationships. I finally realized how idiotic it is. And after my disastrous first and only relationship last year, I say good riddance. I'm far better off on my own.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay for people in their late 20's who are feeling pressured to get a relationship!
I think it's the only way I'll ever get someone to go for me...
FeelsBadMan .....

I'll have to milk this opportunity for all I can get before she realizes she can do better and leaves... then rinse... repeat...


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

willtowin said:


> That's great that you're getting somewhere, im happy for you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya, i consider that a milestone because it's my first time going on that many dates in that timespan before, i spoke to one of them today on the phone, she agreed to go on a second date with me for bowling, but i don't want to get excited yet, although most of the times in my life in which i've had girls flake on me, it has been flaking for the first date, but i do know that flaking can occur at any stage or doesn't matter what number date it is, so i don't want to get too excited yet, in fact i'm trying not to. This is the girl i mentioned who hit me up first on POF.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Good thing the fate of the world depends on me getting a relationship before my 30th birthday.

Haha, and you thought all those riots, and trump getting elected, and the brexit, and proliferation of nuclear technology among the axis powers, and fall of the stock market, and the gradual but faster-than-predicted global warming, and the mass extinctions, and the recent outbreaks of highly virulent infectious diseases, and the meltdown in Japan, and uncovering of grand international conspiracies to control the public, and the record breaking storms, and the rise of ISIS and increasing suicide bombing incidence, and all the other things were just modern problems...

Nope, it was just the opening act...
Better start lining up, ladies!
>


----------



## Lemmy4ever (Feb 2, 2017)

No, it won't happen for me. I've never had a girlfriend, and never will. It's my curse to live alone, so it just isn't going to happen this year or any year in my future. I have nothing to offer, so honestly I don't see anyone ever wanting to be with someone like me. Finding someone is something I've simply given up trying to do.


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

JaegerLover217 said:


> ya, i consider that a milestone because it's my first time going on that many dates in that timespan before, i spoke to one of them today on the phone, she agreed to go on a second date with me for bowling, but i don't want to get excited yet, although most of the times in my life in which i've had girls flake on me, it has been flaking for the first date, but i do know that flaking can occur at any stage or doesn't matter what number date it is, so i don't want to get too excited yet, in fact i'm trying not to. This is the girl i mentioned who hit me up first on POF.


That's great, taking it slow is a great idea.

Things are trending up for you, I once was very poor at the first date scene too until I experienced it more.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

willtowin said:


> That's great, taking it slow is a great idea.
> 
> Things are trending up for you, I once was very poor at the first date scene too until I experienced it more.


and is it normal or common for people to not go on another date until a full week later or more? this is mainly for people who are not exclusive yet, they are still seeing each-other, our first and only date with each-other so far was on January 29th, i tried to schedule something with her this weekend but she said she was busy since it is Super Bowl weekend but she said she is available to meet next Friday or Saturday, and that will be February 10th-11th, i know i'm getting overanalytical, it's just i haven't been on many dates in my life, and the vast majority of dates i've been on in my life have been first dates that didn't result in a second date


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't want to take it slow. I also don't want to get played. So I'll take it slow enough. I'll psychoanalyze her until I'm sure. Maybe in the process, I'll get to develop my massage therapy skills, and my other... related.... skills... that... I... want... to... learn...
Her pleasure is my pleasure!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

My life / situation is never allowed me too.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i was, maybe i will be again if i get over my last one x: but then again i'm so busy with college rn that i doubt i'll have time to find someone else...


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

I already have a boyfriend, and we celebrated our 2 years anniversary together a month ago.  

However I do hope that I'm able to get some new friends in 2017, but I'm holding myself back a lot. I have so many negative thoughts about myself - how I'm too awkward, too fat, too ugly, too boring etc. to meet new friends. And it's so stupid because usually people like me when they meet me xD


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

asynje said:


> I already have a boyfriend, and we celebrated our 2 years anniversary together a month ago.
> 
> However I do hope that I'm able to get some new friends in 2017, but I'm holding myself back a lot. I have so many negative thoughts about myself - how I'm too awkward, too fat, too ugly, too boring etc. to meet new friends. And it's so stupid because usually people like me when they meet me xD


well nice to know, apparently if a guy resents what others have, he will never have it, but if a woman resents what others have, she can still have it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably not. The ones I'm attracted to are not interested in me and vice-versa. Plus I've gotten so used to protecting my ego and my feelings by not going on any dates.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I find it hard enough to get *friends*. No way is anyone gonna consider dating me in the next year.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

TheWelshOne said:


> I find it hard enough to get *friends*. No way is anyone gonna consider dating me in the next year.


I would date you if we lived in the same city. But i guess i am too ugly for you.....


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ljubo said:


> I would date you if we lived in the same city. But i guess i am too ugly for you.....


You trolling?

I mean, if we lived close I'd be happy to go on a date with you but c'mon man, you're not that desperate yet.


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

Of course not. People only date nowadays if they're short on money or looking for a sex fix. I already have enough problems as it is, and taking on someone else's isn't going to happen.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I know that if I stand any chance of getting a girlfriend, something has gotta change. I have to break my routine somehow...

Because right now, I'm well on my way of becoming a 30 year old virgin


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> I know that if I stand any chance of getting a girlfriend, something has gotta change. I have to break my routine somehow...
> 
> Because right now, I'm well on my way of becoming a 30 year old virgin


i feel u man


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No not at all i wish i would i could get a girlfriend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If a gal manages to lure me out of my lair and traps me it may well happen...


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Went with the majority, No....


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Most likely not. I put no effort in 2016 and in previous years. I expect to show the same non-effort this year. I'm also not under any delusion that any women is going to show interest. So, that's where I stand at this point.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Not if I remain this anxious the entire year. Though not having a boyfriend will probably be the least of my concerns if that's the case.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Probably not. The ones I'm attracted to are not interested in me and vice-versa. Plus I've gotten so used to protecting my ego and my feelings by not going on any dates.


Same, except for that last part. Here's hoping I get dumped soon so that I can focus on school for now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ye...no.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solasum said:


> Here's hoping I get dumped soon so that I can focus on school for now.


WTH? So you're in a relationship now but don't want to be ?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Not sure. I need some time to reflect on my past one and the dynamics and honestly my priority now is more or less getting to know other people, not necessarily a relationship.

I do like someone at the moment though but there's really no indicator of anything happening one way or the other yet.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> WTH? So you're in a relationship now but don't want to be ?


Not exactly! I'm not in a relationship, but I just started seeing someone (but also just sort of dumped another guy). I'm sort of nuts in that if I don't hear from someone for a couple of days (which was just the case), I get all sad and assume they're done with me and try to move on, and then hear from them like all this didn't just happen in my mind. I would rather be dumped soon than be strung along.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solasum said:


> Not exactly! I'm not in a relationship, but I just started seeing someone (but also just sort of dumped another guy). I'm sort of nuts in that if I don't hear from someone for a couple of days (which was just the case), I get all sad and assume they're done with me and try to move on, and then hear from them like all this didn't just happen in my mind. I would rather be dumped soon than be strung along.


Hmm a couple of days is nothing but ok.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm a couple of days is nothing but ok.


I guess that's true, but I feel like most people text every day in the beginning. Everyone's different, of course. And it's not that I want to hear from them all the time; I just want to be sure that they're interested.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solasum said:


> I guess that's true, but I feel like most people text every day in the beginning. Everyone's different, of course. And it's not that I want to hear from them all the time; I just want to be sure that they're interested.


Hmm yeah I guess I'm kinda the same.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TheWelshOne said:


> I find it hard enough to get *friends*. No way is anyone gonna consider dating me in the next year.


Somewhat belated of me, but :ditto


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

Not a chance, I am too unlikable.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i've been on 5 dates so far this year, but none of them being second dates so far


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Auburnskys (Feb 23, 2017)

I truly hope so. I've only had 1 and a half relationships in my life and those sucked. I tend to mold myself into what other people want from me instead of being myself so dating isn't a good idea for me. I still want one though, and I'm working on it

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

6 dates now so far, i had a second date with a girl last Friday, but still too early to say if me and her will end up becoming exclusive


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

probably not , Im not going to put any money on it


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL NO.

I'm not attractive/thin enough for anyone to want to date me and I'm too socially anxious and socially inept to ask someone out.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

8 years of marriage. It was hard to get boyfriends but it was never that hard. I guess partially because I just don't give up. I rewrote my dating profiles so many times. I even ran some social experiments with them. Plus I never had the attitude I see on here many times where I needed to find one person and be with them forever. I figured I'd never be with anyone forever or probably even long and I never wanted married. After my first bf I debated if I ever wanted to live with anyone again. When I finally had a good profile laid out it would be months to find someone worth talking to and maybe a year to find a new bf. That's where the stubbornness kept going. I spent years on my profile, deleted them all at one point and gave it up for 4months, started again because it's not like I'm meeting anyone anywhere else. After that I continued years of deleting a lot of messages, starting some and then finding the person was not worth my time, talking to some without meeting, and occasionally meeting a guy. The odd one I never met again. A few months was a good length of relationship until I met my husband and the relationship just kept going with no reason to end it. It's not really romantic love. It's kind of more like a combination of your best friend with benefits who is your roommate that uses the same bed and bank accounts. It simply lasts despite the fact I am quite broken and now I am broken physically to go with it. The only drama is misunderstandings due to me being broken and then crying to him that he had the reason I acted or worded things a certain way wrong. Then we move on with one less potential problem multiplied over about 9 years now.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm too mentally ****ed in the head.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah why not. I think the first step in doing anything really is believing it can happen or that it's a possibility If not you're basically setting yourself up for failure and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. How can anyone say no with absolute certainty? You can't see into the future, so I think you should be open to anything


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

JaegerLover217 said:


> i've been on 5 dates so far this year, but none of them being second dates so far


Keep on going man, nobody ever said it would be easy but it will be worth it.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Keep on going man, nobody ever said it would be easy but it will be worth it.


6 dates so far, i last went on a date with a girl near the end of February, this most recent date i went on was actually a second date with a girl!, me and her are still talking, we have gone a full week without meeting or hanging out, she said she might have time this weekend but looks like we might have to post-pone again because i'm currently sick at the moment, and at the same time, i'm still talking to other girls, because i figure if Plan A doesn't work, you gotta have a Plan B


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. There is absolutely now way that I will ever have a girlfriend. I am worthless and dumb and have a disgusting personality and am short and have average looks.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyD24 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hmm...probably no since i am called a "too cold person"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Probably not, and that's okay. At this point my focus is more on my career and mental health.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i know it will never change, as in unfortuneately you can't change what women are attracted to but i really hate how women have to be attracted to a mans confidence so damn much, because how do you be confident if you haven't had past success with women before or the type of success you wanted? especially if you haven't had a girlfriend before


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

4 months in and I'm still dateless/kissless/virgin/girlfriendless.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

No


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Probably not, and that's okay. At this point my focus is more on my career and mental health.


I'm the same way focusing on my mental health. I am not working right now, but I plan to in a few months.


----------



## Kiblade (Mar 13, 2017)

I know the answer but have to keep positive, so its a yes.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i really hope so, i thought i had a chance with this girl i went on 2 dates with, but doesn't look like we are gonna become a couple now


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don't know.


----------



## Klonoah (Sep 16, 2017)

Not until I can somehow overcome this belief I have that I could never make another person happy


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Not a chance. My only saving grace is that I believe I could find someone if I actually put in the effort, so I don't feel so bad about being single for...pretty much my entire life. Yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure if I ever answered.

If I answered at the start of the year, I'd of said no.

9 months in - surprise! Still not happening.

I've had some tough breaks.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a question for the people that said no but want to have someone: have you checked if there is another SAS member in your state and have tried to meet up? (I'm  not saying dating, just to meet up), Maybe you make a friend and maybe you like each other , odd things can happen. 

My issue isn't exactly to find one but to keep one. Once they want to have sex I just... avoid the whole thing. But who knows... The year isn't over, so I think I will be in a relationship despite I'm not even dating, I guess I would have to make a serious effort to deal with my "stuffs" and to be more expressive about my needs and how much time and patience I require, also to make an effort to understand my possible date likes and needs, to get in grace with this person I like. So my answer is yes.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Sus y said:


> I have a question for the people that said no but want to have someone: have you checked if there is another SAS member in your state and have tried to meet up? (I'm not saying dating, just to meet up), Maybe you make a friend and maybe you like each other , odd things can happen.
> 
> My issue isn't exactly to find one but to keep one. Once they want to have sex I just... avoid the whole thing. But who knows... The year isn't over, so I think I will be in a relationship despite I'm not even dating, I guess I would have to make a serious effort to deal with my "stuffs" and to be more expressive about my needs and how much time and patience I require, also to make an effort to understand my possible date likes and needs, to get in grace with this person I like. So my answer is yes.


Anytime this idea is bought up I'm intrigued, but I've never actually tried.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

yourfavestoner said:


> Anytime this idea is bought up I'm intrigued, but I've never actually tried.


So I'm not the first to bring this up? I'm sad now! Lol. I even think that if the two aren't in the same state (or country) but not apart from say about 4 hours in car it could be a win-win, even if it's just a friendship. If both have a car and can drive half of the way to meet it's not all that much of a distance for a non regular activity. Of course previously to talk a lot and to be sure and confortable enough to do so (just in case).


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

yourfavestoner said:


> Anytime this idea is bought up I'm intrigued, but I've never actually tried.


There's been several people who have met on SAS and have been in relationships.

Kevin001 got into a relationship with a fellow member here. It's even the girl he lost his virginity to, you can read it on his blog.

Athiesm and Naes were together for a couple months. They met here.

So yeah, it's possible to meet someone through here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, probably not going to happen.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

'You have already voted in this poll'. Huh, evidently I voted no at some point. Which is what I'd vote again right now 'cause ain't nothing miraculous happening in the next few months.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I voted yes.....time is ticking lol. Well technically I was still in a relationship at the start of the year so.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Doubtful


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Anything is possible but I doubt it.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i was in a relationship when i voted... not now.

can i get into a new one in a couple of months? i'd say its 10% likely. i haven't dated at all for the 3 months i've been single so far.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

My mirror has just informed me that I'm still physically repulsive, so no.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*Getting kind of close right now, and I'm hoping for the best but expecting the worst. *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Getting near the end of the year and no.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not in 2017, not in 2018 and probably not by 2025.

In the year 6565 I'll be okay. Ain't gonna need no husband, won't need no wife
I'll pick my son, pick my daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

truant said:


> My mirror has just informed me that I'm still physically repulsive, so no.


:squeeze



Scrub-Zero said:


> Not in 2017, not in 2018 and probably not by 2025.
> 
> In the year 6565 I'll be okay. Ain't gonna need no husband, won't need no wife
> I'll pick my son, pick my daughter too
> From the bottom of a long glass tube.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Hard stuff


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't see how I'll ever have another relationship so no definitely not this year. I have too many issues and even if I didn't finding someone I'm compatible with who understands me would be like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Scrub-Zero said:


> In the year 6565 I'll be okay. Ain't gonna need no husband, won't need no wife
> I'll pick my son, pick my daughter too
> From the bottom of a long glass tube.


Damn I feel old.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Probably not seeing as this past month I've been married 8years. Prior to that I had to get a new bf every year or 2, sometimes 6 months. They never failed to get clingy and annoying. After the first one absolutely never ever would have tried to make a relationship with both having SA again. Over 2 years we steadily got stuck in the apartment doing nothing more often instead of less, no one would call places while we ate pizza from places that allowed online ordering, and I had to do all the driving and any trips to an actual store. I gave up getting him to a doctor for meds and eventually he wouldn't even go to class despite the fact the degree he was working on could not be achieved online only.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Outlook not good. Prospects are low. Not nonexistent, but close.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It would be possible. Hard to find the right femal's tho.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

There's time yet. Let's shack up ladies.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no. nearly back to feeling as hopeless as i did at the beginning of this year.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

mezzoforte said:


> Probably not, and that's okay. At this point my focus is more on my career and mental health.


...and having more faith in God. This is all the happiness I need in my life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ms kim said:


> *-*


What the hell is wrong with you? Seriously, what kind of a question is that?!?


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I had one, and I miss him being in my life sometimes. But I realize he doesn't care the way I did and is no good for me. No interest in another one this year. In the future, meh. I'm not all that enthusiastic about opening up my heart to anyone. Starting to think I wasn't meant for a relationship, and I don't mean that to say anything bad about me. I'm sure there are people who would like me initially, but I'm turned off by most people. Compatibility... loyalty... understanding... ah, good luck finding that in someone. I'm definitely jaded about love.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? Seriously, what kind of a question is that?!?


Yeah. That definitely wasn't called for...


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? Seriously, what kind of a question is that?!?


Someone says they are so desperate for female validation that they tried to kill themself, & you're asking me what's wrong with me??

He further stated that time is ticking & he needed to get a woman by the end of 2017 & you're asking me what's wrong with me??

Why didn't you offer OP some advice such as: you don't need a woman to validate you. Take your time & be patient until the right woman comes along. You can't put a timeline on love. It may happen when you least expect it. But in the mean time, work on improving yourself so that when you do get a woman, she'll actually be glad to be with you.

You couldn't advice him. But you are asking me what is wrong with me? OP has the wrong attitude & that is the real issue here, not me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Ms kim

Don't be ridiculous. YOU could have advised him yourself, instead of asking him if he was going to kill himself.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

For any girls out there that voted yes but still haven't gotten a boyfriend yet, just know that i am officially submitting my application in being your temporary boyfriend.

My qualifications are:
1. Saying 'Hi' to you once and then running away and never responding back.

2. Leaving anonymous letters, socks and donuts to places where you will _randomly_ stumble upon.

3. Making sure your windows are squeaky clean at nights while you sleep.

My hobbies and interest include:
1. Drone flying

2. Camo clothing

3. Binoculars enthusiast

My references may or may not be available upon request. I don't know, she has been missing for a few months now.

edit: i did not read the conversation above before i made this post. it is officially ruined now


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Haven't had anything even slightly romantic happen to me this year, but we're only in October everyone! There's still time!

(Sarcasm. I really don't give a monkeys about relationships before I've got myself "better". Not healthy for a relationship if my mind isn't healthy.)


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just took a photo from tumblr of a guy I thought looked cute who had part of his dick exposed, edited it in paint, and reuploaded the censored version so I could post it in a thread on this forum.
> 
> There is no level of wizardry higher than that.


...uh, sorry to call you out, surprised this went almost a year without being noticed...but uhh...why?

also what thread? lol i wanna be part of this thread where we censor nudity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Infamoose said:


> ...uh, sorry to call you out, surprised this went almost a year without being noticed...but uhh...why?
> 
> also what thread? lol i wanna be part of this thread where we censor nudity.


Don't remember probably the cute guy thread or a thread in 18+ section (still no nudity even though it's 18+)

edit: one in cutest guy thread and another photo another time in 18+ I think. Guess I just really wanted to post those.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

@iAmCodeMonkey
I don't have the strength or patience to argue with you.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope. It won't happen. It would take a miracle. I think my chances of winning the lottery are better.


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Probably not, considering 2017 is almost over. I really shouldn't be wasting time brooding over it either, instead I need to focus on getting my **** together so I can move out on my own and not be such a manchild leeching off my parent. I might be going back to community college next year, maybe I'll meet someone there but uh...not getting my hopes up. Lower expectations, less disappointment.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i'll be here on new years eve lying in wait for those girls that said yes and are still single...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Don't know at the moment.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

My future is looking very bleak at the moment despite trying to get more exposure.

While physical attractiveness alone is not a reason on itself to build a relationship, it is folly to say that it doesn't open up opportunities...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Of course not...just like any other year. In all fairness though I don't even try as I see no point in it anymore.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

No. I really want someone now though. I very much want a soul mate, but I know that isn't realistic. So I'd like an intimate friendship or something. It would be nice to live with someone who I can be friends with and open with, but we are also intimate. I have been very much desiring intimacy recently.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

maybe i can meet someone while gambling in the middle of the night. haha.

probably couldn't even manage to do that, actually...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No.


----------



## steelrobo (Oct 16, 2017)

If any girl tasks to me, it's only because she needs my help in her projects 'cause I'm considered knowledgeable in my school. I never had true friends before and now I'm 20. Yesterday a girl in my class waited for me to talk to. She took me to a place where there was no body to disturb but then we were just sitting there talking about nothing and we went home together. I think she already has a boyfriend so I don't think I will have any girlfriends this year.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I am already in a relationship.


----------



## Poppy35 (Oct 16, 2017)

Im in a relationship and would like it to be an open relationship but that's selfish. Id like to see or talk to my ex but did that on and off for a year while in this relationship. Pretty selfish or mixed up. It would be easier to not be in a relationship but living with my ex. Sounds crazy but our friendship was good and sex was amazing


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2Milk said:


> I already gave up on getting a gf. I lack the confidence to attract a gf.


Yeah, bro, it'll never happen.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Yeah, bro, it'll never happen.


lol :lol I forgot that I had posted this.


----------



## Shattereddelusions (Jan 27, 2017)

I think most people meet their first love earlier than that. 22 is already considered very old to have your first relationship (especially as a female of average to above average appearance), so I would have just given up hope altogether if I hadn't met my first and only one by that age....


----------



## Shattereddelusions (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Yeah, bro, it'll never happen.


LOL :lol I just realized that you're The Library of Emma. I was wondering what had happened to you since I had not seen you in a while.


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember voting yes at the start of the year, hoping that 2017 would be my year.

You can throw that out the window, lol. 

I don't think some people realize how friggin hard it is to meet people. Let's just say you're in school and you're in a classroom of 25 people. Well chances are, there may only be 1 or 2 girls in that class whom you're attracted to. If I were to strike up a conversation with them, what would be the chances that they happen to be single and also like you back?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Got a boyfriend in the year 2017 as of last night. :yes I'm a girlfriend, yay!



Throwaway157728 said:


> I don't think some people realize how friggin hard it is to meet people. Let's just say you're in school and you're in a classroom of 25 people. Well chances are, there may only be 1 or 2 girls in that class whom you're attracted to. If I were to strike up a conversation with them, what would be the chances that they happen to be single and also like you back?


A lot of people have the potential to be more attractive (or unattractive) than from face value, when you start getting to know them personally and connect with them, at least in my experience. By the end of the year, you may be attracted to totally different (and/or more people) than when you first started that class, just from getting to know the class. Those 1 or 2 girls you thought were cute at the beginning of the year might turn out to be totally obnoxious and they become unattractive. Then there might be a girl you didn't even notice before and suddenly you're into her. So I suggest just getting to know people in general. Make friends (which I know that itself it hard), live life, see what happens.


----------



## Throwaway157728 (Oct 22, 2017)

Virgo said:


> Got a boyfriend in the year 2017 as of last night. :yes I'm a girlfriend, yay!
> 
> A lot of people have the potential to be more attractive (or unattractive) than from face value, when you start getting to know them personally and connect with them, at least in my experience. By the end of the year, you may be attracted to totally different (and/or more people) than when you first started that class, just from getting to know the class. Those 1 or 2 girls you thought were cute at the beginning of the year might turn out to be totally obnoxious and they become unattractive. Then there might be a girl you didn't even notice before and suddenly you're into her. So I suggest just getting to know people in general. Make friends (which I know that itself it hard), live life, see what happens.


I remember this girl I met at work one time. She was a cute petite redhead and was pretty cute.

Anyways me and her and a group of co-workers were sitting at a table and were talking about how some girl cheated on her boyfriend. And the girl I liked remarked saying "what do you expect? I would cheat on my boyfriend too if he were ugly and skinny like that" That sht pissed me off, I was thinking what the fu?!

In that moment, I instantly was no longer attracted to her.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah, definitely not now. It's pretty hard when you're disgustingly ugly.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

Virgo said:


> Got a boyfriend in the year 2017 as of last night. :yes I'm a girlfriend, yay!


congrats


----------



## Miles28 (Oct 24, 2017)

No almost got a girlfriend. But she went back to the ex who she was always complaining about. Maybe 2018 but been single since 2014.


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes, officially as of last night.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Virgo said:


> Got a boyfriend in the year 2017 as of last night. :yes I'm a girlfriend, yay!


Awesome. 



Gloaming said:


> Yes, officially as of last night.


Awesome.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I knew it wouldn't be this year but I was hoping it'd be next year. Now it's looking more like 2019 at the earliest. :sigh

Maybe not even then. Every year that passes is another black mark against me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@TheWelshOne

 :hug

Crossing fingers, toes that it will happen for you.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

I did, and tbh, I wish I didn't. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Vivian Darkbloom said:


> I did, and tbh, I wish I didn't. :lol


Awesome.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@ANX1 :hug Thanks


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't wanted a partner but I had a nice sorta fwb for a few months this year.  Hopefully I'll have another ten or so before the year ends. I just bought some pretty lingerie and someone other than me needs to appreciate it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoever she might be, she better hurry up and show herself. Or maybe I should raise the odds by actually going places. :lol

Either way, time's A tickin' :time


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I want a girlfriend


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@TheWelshOne

You're welcome.


----------



## EmoKing496 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'd say the odds are 1 in 10... 'Cause almost all my female co-workers at the department store are taken. 3 are single and unattractive, but they don't really want a boyfriend anyway. One of them is a single mother. As for online dating, it SHOULD be easy, but most girls don't respond. If they do, the hardest part is getting to meet them in person, and it's only happened once 'cause the girl thought I was really handsome. The only reason why it didn't work out was because it was a long-distance thing. She didn't like that I had to save money to travel from one side of the city to the other. The odds of me getting another fine girl to go out with me are slim, despite me being handsome. Why? Apparently most females have trust issues with guys afyer one bad relationship. People tell me I should socialize on the dating site, but I do better in person and I just don't know what to talk about with a female I don't know on the internet, yet I'm expected to? Girls/women are intimidating. I'm very straightforward. I don't waste time and beat around the bush. But some girls don't like moving fast. (I don't mean that in a sexual way) I feel like I have to be very careful about what I say or I'll blow my chances. I could be perceived as a womanizer, when I'm really not a bad guy and I'm just an ordinary man looking for a long term relationship. Online dating shouldn't be so difficult, but it is. I say "Hey beautiful" and put my number, and 9/10 don't respond. It's ridiculous. Don't they that's leads to metting up and getting to know eachother? I'm led to believe women's brains work really different from ours. Ok, rant over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

DO NOT WANT!!!1!

Nor do I want in 2018 either lol.


----------



## walkingthecow (Oct 29, 2017)

I wish I could get a boyfriend but I've never even been on a date (or done anything romantic at all) and I don't think guys are ever into me. I can barely even hold a conversation with a remotely attractive guy. And since I don't really socialize, besides going to class, I don't have any hope for the near future of getting to know anyone well enough for them to ask me out (and I would never have the confidence to make the first move).


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Fruitcake said:


> I haven't wanted a partner but I had a nice sorta fwb for a few months this year.  Hopefully I'll have another ten or so before the year ends. I just bought some pretty lingerie and someone other than me needs to appreciate it.


Hiii i'm a very appreciative person0.jk

I've been single 2 years now,had 1 date a while ago but it didn't amount to much.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I will, maybe a few, in fact I could get one in the next 5 minutes if I wanted too, but she isn't my type.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

EmoKing496 said:


> Online dating shouldn't be so difficult, but it is. I say "Hey beautiful" and put my number, and 9/10 don't respond. It's ridiculous. Don't they that's leads to metting up and getting to know eachother? I'm led to believe women's brains work really different from ours. Ok, rant over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you serious? That message obviously won't work with the majority of girls on dating sites. That's the message you send to *hook up*, not for a potential relationship. Try saying hi (don't put 'Hi beautiful' or 'hi cutie' or anything like that) and then talking about something on their profile.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

EmoKing496 said:


> I'd say the odds are 1 in 10... 'Cause almost all my female co-workers at the department store are taken. 3 are single and unattractive, but they don't really want a boyfriend anyway. One of them is a single mother. As for online dating, it SHOULD be easy, but most girls don't respond. If they do, the hardest part is getting to meet them in person, and it's only happened once 'cause the girl thought I was really handsome. The only reason why it didn't work out was because it was a long-distance thing. She didn't like that I had to save money to travel from one side of the city to the other. The odds of me getting another fine girl to go out with me are slim, despite me being handsome. Why? Apparently most females have trust issues with guys afyer one bad relationship. People tell me I should socialize on the dating site, but I do better in person and I just don't know what to talk about with a female I don't know on the internet, yet I'm expected to? Girls/women are intimidating. I'm very straightforward. I don't waste time and beat around the bush. But some girls don't like moving fast. (I don't mean that in a sexual way) I feel like I have to be very careful about what I say or I'll blow my chances. I could be perceived as a womanizer, when I'm really not a bad guy and I'm just an ordinary man looking for a long term relationship. Online dating shouldn't be so difficult, but it is. I say "Hey beautiful" and put my number, and 9/10 don't respond. It's ridiculous. Don't they that's leads to metting up and getting to know eachother? I'm led to believe women's brains work really different from ours. Ok, rant over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





TheWelshOne said:


> Are you serious? That message obviously won't work with the majority of girls on dating sites. That's the message you send to *hook up*, not for a potential relationship. Try saying hi (don't put 'Hi beautiful' or 'hi cutie' or anything like that) and then talking about something on their profile.


I go with TheWelsh on that one, I would say that (to me) that very short message is full of red flags. I would read it this way: "Hi, I said to all the women they are beautiful because that works with them and I want to have sex today, this is my number, if you care you must be the one making the effort to call and set up things, then... you know I'll be the same when having sex... make the effort yourself. Do I care about you? Not a single bit, but I want something, call me".

I know that may sound a bit harsh on you @EmoKing496, but I'm giving my view as a female who would very much ignore the nice guy you have said you are. It's not as simple as women would have trust issues after a bad relationship (and saying that is actually not so empathetic), when a woman have trust issues it's because she have suffered, sometimes a lot. Maybe next time, before making your " giving number move", ask her about her meeting expectations, what is she looking for and all that, if she likes how it goes she'll give you her number or a way to contact her further and a date could be set. Long time relationships don't happens "straightforward" it takes time, patient, tolerance and at least a bit of love.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I will, maybe a few, in fact I could get one in the next 5 minutes if I wanted too, but she isn't my type.


Are you saying I'm not your type? :crying:
Lol kidding


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Are you saying I'm not your type? :crying:
> Lol kidding


of course not Sus y - this is my back up plan in case I am unable to win you over.

I don't send many girls links to Dr Hook songs on youtube, unless they are very very special :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I thought I could/would but... 
I just wanted to be positive when posted before, I guess lol, oh well... I wish I was better but...


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nope. No chance. Because I have been trying so hard to just try to get in the friend zone to no avail, so how am I going to get a girlfriend, lol.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

No chance, apparently girls don't like half asian boys


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

So far it's not looking good lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've changed my mind. My inner beauty is going to shine through and some lucky ******* is going to snap me up before the year's out.


* *


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

non


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Well i got a first date soon and a few months left. So yeah, probably not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Overdrive said:


> non


Pas de belle petite francaise dans ton coin de paradis?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Pas de belle petite francaise dans ton coin de paradis?


Tu pratiques la sodomie ? Dans ce cas je suis preneur.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Well seeing as 2017 is almost over. Probably not. Next year for sure though.


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

not this year or any year, I am too unlikable.


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

Nah, New Years resolution here i come!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

not this year but hopefully next year


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

well that didn't work out so well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree. Never happened for me.


----------

